
Ask HN: Please increase the amount of time “edit” is available on comments - samstave
there is no good reason to timeout both editing and deletion of comments. Please increase both settings at least tenfold, if not just remove them.
======
krapp
There's no reason to have ten times as long to edit or delete a comment.
Editing should be for catching misspellings and reformatting, and you
shouldn't even be able to delete a comment after it's been replied to, since
it destroys the entire context of the conversation.

~~~
joshschreuder
Also, being able to edit comments after people have replied to them can make
conversation trees nonsensical.

------
gus_massa
I prefer the current small time interval (it is 1 hour?). So someone can fix
typos an add an additional line, but after some time the conversation is
fixed.

Do you have an example were you needed more editing time?

